# Unfortunate Miss



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I missed a giant seven on Saturday night. Had the perfect setup, everthing worked out right, except for the shot! Shot him for thirty, and he was thirty five. Didnt have time to range him! The sad part is I have been hunting this deer for 2 years! 

At least its early!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Shot him for thirty, and he was thirty five. Were we a little nervous ?U did not hit him at all ?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope was aiming for a heart shot, wish I was going for the lungs! 

When you have an animal that big in front of you while ground hunting it gets the heart pumping. As a seven I bet he goes 140!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

LOL....I tanked a shot last year from about the same distance, when a buck gets that close and your on the ground hunting it does get the heart going...I felt like I completely forgot how to shot a bow at that persise moment...had that deer in the headlight feeling....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Only three outcomes can occur when you take a shot. A clean kill, a clean miss, a wounded animal. Two of the 3 are good. You ended up with one of the good results.

Your buck is still alive and well and you may get another opportunity.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I know how you feel. Last year, I had a giant 10 come in during the rut. He was moving about 60 yards from my right to my left. All of a sudden he turned and came right too me. I have my bow tuned in at 20 yards. I got excited and shot when he was at 25 (thinking it was close to 20).  I shot right under him. He didn't even move...just stood there looking around. I couldn't even recock my bow. I was dumbfounded...my mouth dropped 18 feet to the ground. I was real confident with my shot because that was my first miss in the past 4 years. That was late October and I never did see him again. Hopefully he is down there this year.

I know your pain!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! Like Lundy said I am just glad it was a clean miss. I had a great year last year with a nice 9pt on the 2nd day of the season. I was due for a foul up!

This weekend should be great, rain for the next few days and then a big drop in temp by the weekend. The deer should be moving like crazy. I heard a high of 51 on Saturday.

Good Hunting guys!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I also had a big 7 in front of me at 25 yds while on the ground. He had at least a 20 in. spread, and 6 in. brow tines. I raised the crossbow and my red dot was fogged up solid! I got rid of that thing and switched to a 4 power crossbow scope and now I can't hit the broadside of a barn! Even though I drill my target at a 4 inch circle from 30 yds. WTH!!


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

I feel your pain. I shot at a beautiful 11 point last year hit him right in the leg. 4 weeks later durning gun season a bunch of guys were driving and 1 shot him. He scored 154 BC I was and still am heart broken. Deer of a life time. That day replays in my mind evertime I step foot into the woods


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

joerugz said:


> I also had a big 7 in front of me at 25 yds while on the ground. He had at least a 20 in. spread, and 6 in. brow tines. I raised the crossbow and my red dot was fogged up solid! I got rid of that thing and switched to a 4 power crossbow scope and now I can't hit the broadside of a barn! Even though I drill my target at a 4 inch circle from 30 yds. WTH!!


no red dot, no scope. go to a peep sight in the rear and a single pin sighted in at 20 yards. i have not missed or wounded a deer yet. i had a deer come within 20 yards years ago, i raised the crossbow w/red dot and the battery was dead. no battery with the pin.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't understand why people put a red dot or a scope on a crossbow. I used a crossbow with open sights for 8 years without 1 single bad incident. It had 2 front pins, one set for 15 yards and 1 for 25 yards. Everything else was a minute adjustment. You don't see scopes on compound bows do you? You are shooting approx 10 to 30 yards......what the heck do you need a scope for? It can only cause problems such as:

It was all fogged up
I forgot to turn it on
The batteries ran dead
I forgot to turn the dial(some Horton models are dial-a-range????)
or.........this happened to a buddy of mine.........I remembered to turn it on, and to dial it to the right range and then I went to shoot and realized I forgot to turn the safety off.

Come on guys. Ever heard of the KISS principle......Keep It Simple Stupid. I saw in a Cabelas catalog that TenPoint has a crossbow for sale of approx $1800.00. It cocks itself and has all the bells and whistles......come on......for that price it darn well better drag my deer to the truck!

Sorry for the rant, but some of this stuff just doesn't make sense? I'm gonna put a spotting scope on my shotgun!!!!!!!!

CG


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> I don't understand why people put a red dot or a scope on a crossbow. I used a crossbow with open sights for 8 years without 1 single bad incident. It had 2 front pins, one set for 15 yards and 1 for 25 yards. Everything else was a minute adjustment. You don't see scopes on compound bows do you? You are shooting approx 10 to 30 yards......what the heck do you need a scope for? It can only cause problems such as:
> 
> It was all fogged up
> I forgot to turn it on
> ...


SIMPLY AWESOME!!!!%


----------

